# Lipomas



## NESmith (Feb 4, 2010)

Is it correct to use the CPT code 21555 for removal of a lipoma of the chest? Thank You


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 4, 2010)

*Op Report Please*

I would have to see the actual op report to accurately answer your question.

It is possible, but by no means certain.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

